# Fog light led strip.



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

As long as it's not the RS model it should fit the 14's just fine.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Can anyone direct me to talk to anyone who installed these types of fog light replacements?? It's the 'mercedes' style from spec D on car ID. Anyone have these and can help with install?! I need to know what to get in terms of parts. Am I good just ordering the lights and plugging into the headlight relay? Or should I buy the switch kit from GM?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a group buy that will started with a company called Rostra that makes an LED DRL strip, which is a GM Licensed product that carries a 3 year, 36k mile warranty. The thread is somewhere in the general section.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I have installed 13 DRL's/LED's on my 14 Diesel, as long as it is NOT the RS model you're good


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have a group buy that will started with a company called Rostra that makes an LED DRL strip, which is a GM Licensed product that carries a 3 year, 36k mile warranty. The thread is somewhere in the general section.


Lol any keyword to search? I am guessing this is an all inclusive kit? I am worried if I buy from anyone else I may not get all the parts I need.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

well you get two LED fog strips and the fog light wire harness, then you have to buy the fog light switch for your car separate.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I have installed 13 DRL's/LED's on my 14 Diesel, as long as it is NOT the RS model you're good


Can you flash us some pix diesel brother?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Can you flash us some pix diesel brother?


There is a DIY post on here on how to do it, I didnt take any pictures when I did mine, I followed the DIY on here. If you take a look at my aftermarket headlight DIY that will show you how to remove the bumper but that's it. *as a side note, I have pictures I will post tomorrow for my recent oil change and tire rotation, got some sweet info and pictures to post.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...fog-lights-without-removing-front-bumper.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ing-light-led-light-strip-install-w-pics.html

Here you go


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry for the erratic posting here but if you do install them yourself, romove the bumper SLOOOOOOOWWWWWWLLLLYYY, be very easy with it. If you bust those plastic hooks(whatever it is) your bumper will sag out.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is what is installed on mine:

Chevrolet Chevy Cruze High Power LED Daytime Running Light Kit


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Here is what is installed on mine:
> 
> Chevrolet Chevy Cruze High Power LED Daytime Running Light Kit


Much more my price range.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Danny5-Hows the output on those fog's? Does it make a noticeable difference or is it mostly for looks?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

They are LED strips. And while very bright LED strips, they are not an auxiliary light source.


----------

